# Basic Questions Regarding DTS-HD audio hookup.



## DannoDTS (May 1, 2010)

Equipment Being Used:

Blu-Ray Player: Sony BDP-S360

AV Receiver: Yamaha RX-V565

Both BD Player and Receiver have DTS-HD Master Decoding.


I decided I wanted to listen to HD sound instead of the old DVD quality sound. So I bought a new Receiver. It was down in price on NewEgg so I decided to take the plunge.

I just got everything hooked up. I put in Avatar to start seeing how everything is going to work. It sounds clean, but flat. That got my attention. I am so used to seeing the DTS logo pop up on the receiver. This one doesn't seem to pop up. So I have no idea if I am streaming in Pro-Logic or DTS/DDTrue HD sound. It just says HDMI.

When I go into the Setup on the receiver and look at the DSP Parameter section, I can only select under the "Surround" section PLIIx Movie or Neo: 6 Cinema. To me that is the first indication that there is no DTS tracking coming through my speakers.

My Audio settings on my Blu-Ray Player Look like this... Bolded means it is selected.

Audio Output Priority: HDMI

Audio (HDMI): Auto

BD Audio Setting: Mix or Direct

Audio ATT: Off

Dolby Digital: Dolby Digital opposed to Downmix PCM

DTS: DTS opposed to Downmix PCM

48kHz/96kHz PCM: 48kHz/16bit opposed to 96kHz/24bit

Audio DRC: Auto opposed to Standard/TV Mode/Wide Range

Downmix: Normal opposed to Dolby Surround.

I use an HDMI cable to from my BD-Player to my AV-Receiver. Sound Codecs sure are a lot more complicated these days. When I put in a DVD I get no audio. =/ I thought HDMI would cover all sound codecs? Does anything I have listed indicate I am doing something wrong? I really appreciate anybody taking the time to read my problem. Thank You.

- Dan


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Dan and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

Ref to your problem, the 2 selections below need to be set accordingly

Audio (HDMI): Auto (If this has a Bitstream setting use that or Direct)

BD Audio Setting: Mix or *Direct*


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the shack!!


----------



## DannoDTS (May 1, 2010)

Funny story. I ended up finding out about the "Direct vs. Mix" thing on this forum searching via google.


----------

